
Update on Our Advertising Transparency and Authenticity Efforts - coloneltcb
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/10/update-on-our-advertising-transparency-and-authenticity-efforts/
======
barsonme
This is going to be a death blow for bi/non-partisan digital companies.

~~~
munchbunny
Why do you think so?

Not that I disagree, I just think the reasoning is not obvious.

~~~
barsonme
Part of being a moderate candidate or digital firm means keeping each faction
(hard right, hard left) separate. If information on the purchaser of ad that
deviates from party lines is just a click away, it makes it very easy for
activists to attack the moderate candidates and digital firms.

